# SQ in Ottawa(33 CBG/Connaught Range)



## Kempa_Westie (19 May 2007)

Anyone else on it? I've been told i am, but they only told me it was "in June," and i have no word on my flight... Half of the kit-list i was never issued and my unit is now standing down..and a few of the things like a Ontario health card, CF 742 PEN form, express test sheet, and route letter i have no idea what they are.

*sigh*

Anyone about as frustrated as me?


----------



## aesop081 (19 May 2007)

Kempa_Westie said:
			
		

> Half of the kit-list i was never issued and my unit is now standing down..



Methinks you better get you a** in gear and sort that out then




> a Ontario health card,



Do you live in Ontario ? If you do, and you dont know what a "Ontario health card" is, you have problems




> CF 742 PEN form,



Its a small form, white on top where you list your primary and scondary next-of-kin in case of emergency.........get away from you computer an get one from your unit OR before they close




> express test sheet,



Thats a long 8 1/2 x 14 sheet proving that you passed your CF express test for the current FY




> and route letter



Your unit will provide you with that, again go see your OR.......


----------



## Kempa_Westie (19 May 2007)

I only found out i was going to Ottawa on the last parade night before stand-down(and there was no one to get info/kit from on account of a party )

I live in BC.

Alright, i'm gonna keep phoning for that form.

Ah, so it says how many push ups, sit ups, etc. you can do?

I guess, all in all, i'm going to have to just keep phoning my unit till they pick up and sort me out better than "go to ottawa sometime in June", eh?

Thank you!


----------



## aesop081 (19 May 2007)

Kempa_Westie said:
			
		

> I live in BC.



Then your problem is solved....you dont have an "Ontario Health card "...thats because you dont live there....

Bring your BC CARE card with you


----------



## navymich (19 May 2007)

Is the whole unit standing down, or just for parade/training nights?  Most reserve units still have admin staff working in the office, even throughout the summer.

Keep trying them.  But they will be getting ahold of you anyway, to give you your flight and course information, as well as providing you with your travel claim.  At that point, make sure that you ask them any and all questions that you have.  Another idea is to go down to the unit during the weekday, and talk to them in person.  

Also, do you have a phone number for your direct supervisor, or anyone else within your section?  They should be able to help you out with your questions, and with your requirement to get ahold of admin staff.


----------



## Kempa_Westie (19 May 2007)

I'm making it my mission to go there the first tuesday coming up!


----------



## Hockeycaper (22 May 2007)

Kempa,

You I think you better get moving on these issues, as the SQ starts here at Connaught 3 June. Your  report date should be NLT 2 June.....meaning you got less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Kempa_Westie (22 May 2007)

Yes indeed mcpl!
I just got a call from the orderly room today, and got my flight and schedule all sorted out, and i will be going over them with my kitlist and such to straighten out the stuff i haven't been issued.

Phew.


----------



## Hockeycaper (23 May 2007)

Good Luck, I am sure you will enjoy Connaught.


----------

